
Pandemics, Power, and Freedom - longdefeat
https://theconvivialsociety.substack.com/p/pandemics-power-and-freedom
======
blendo
Interesting set of writings on that site. I tend to agree with his conclusion:

“In the end, the lesson that I am taking is an old one: societies, however
rich or technically sophisticated, cannot be counted healthy and resilient
without adequate reserves of intangible human resources, such as trust,
solidarity, and virtue, and the institutions and communities that sustain
them.”

